# My newly acquired Bfg streamline



## ZE52414 (Apr 15, 2018)

Well picked up a few bikes this weekend, and this is one of them. House painted all to hell. I was able to get the paint scheme after stripping a little bit off and with Maskedo’s help believe it to be the BFG paint scheme. The paint is thick and nasty. And not much Og paint under. So I’ll be trying to get it dunked at work and start over.

The frame does have the ground screw and the bars have holes for The wiring along with a piece of the horn unit inside being held by maybe a push pin??? Not real sure. Serial number C75262 enjoy the pics 

Questions or info or anything is welcome. Thanks for looking!

Big thanks to @Kramai88 for hooking me up with basket case!


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2018)

Horn button handle bars. Nice!!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 15, 2018)

catfish said:


> Horn button handle bars. Nice!!!



To bad they didn’t have the button


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2018)

@sm2501 has the button http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302676147688 I'm not sure how much if any of the switch you have though. V/r Shawn


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 15, 2018)

I also have the handlebar switch internals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 15, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> @sm2501 has the button https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-bi...147688?hash=item4678e77de8:g:5v8AAOSw409ZxRny I'm not sure how much if any of the switch you have though. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 789413



So it doesn’t take the crazy expensive one that’s good news. 

@sm2501 Message being sent. 

Shawn I believe the entire piece is still in there along with all the wires!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 15, 2018)

Not sure what good the bars are with no tank or horn but hellll we will get that cheap stuff at a later day


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'd like to have the Schwinn experts weigh in here but I always thought the mushroom button bars were always braced? @markivpedalpusher @Autocycleplane @bobcycles @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi @aasmitty757


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 15, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd like to have the Schwinn experts weigh in here but I always thought the mushroom button bars were always braced? @markivpedalpusher @Autocycleplane @bobcycles @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi @aasmitty757



Thank you. I would too


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 15, 2018)

I have an original set of early steer horns without the crossbar. Button looks factory installed......I’m no expert! They came on a 37/38 BFG og paint bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks Kim. I need to go back and look at some of the BFG bikes just to familiarize myself with how they were equipped. BTW if anyone has a junk set of bars with just the crossbar I need it (cross bar) they measure about 19 1/4" on the short side and 19 3/8" on the long side. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes thank you guys. This site is great!


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 15, 2018)

Sorry I don’t have better pictures on file.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 15, 2018)

I found this as well. 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-new-toy.113959/


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 15, 2018)

Just about any handlebar could be had as a button bar.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 15, 2018)

Man I’ve been looking for those internal button bar parts forever. You should put those bars on your jewel tank Lasalle and get the button working.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 15, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> Man I’ve been looking for those internal button bar parts forever. You should put those bars on your jewel tank Lasalle and get the button working.



I didn’t even think about that! What a great idea! Hopefully the internals are still working. When Scott gets another order of them buttons I’ll grab one and try to get them internals out and wired up!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 16, 2018)

Got some work done on this thing today.


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Apr 16, 2018)

Paul Kleppert supplied the reproduction internal switch and button for my
39 BFG Streamline. He was available here on the cabe.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 17, 2018)

TWBikesnstripes said:


> Paul Kleppert supplied the reproduction internal switch and button for my
> 39 BFG Streamline. He was available here on the cabe.View attachment 790190



Killer bike man! I’ll be getting one from Scott here on the cabe when he gets More in


----------

